# The Grandaddy of all go Dawgs thread. Close to KO and the trolls are sweating #25.



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

This is a Georgia Thread other post at our pleasure.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm starting this one the way I ended the last.




Go NOLES


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

And Bammer, owning this new thread.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 19, 2016)

Awwwww, yes. Nothing like the smell of a fresh Go Dawgs thread. I am getting a whiff of cabbage for some reason, though. Y'all smell that? 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs and the squatters.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Awwwww, yes. Nothing like the smell of a fresh Go Dawgs thread. I am getting a whiff of cabbage for some reason, though. Y'all smell that?
> 
> GO DAWGS!



6 wuz hear.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2016)

go bammers and noles owning yet another one. im dedicating this one to a bama beatdown of uga in the seccg and a rout of the nolesux in the playoffs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

With Kirby gone Bama doesn't even make the seccg. They definitely don't want the Noles



Go Dog, 1 game away from the Sec, Go Noles winning it all


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dog, the bounty hunterrrr


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Somebody gotta load that cabbage.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Knock the tar off north Carolina's heels.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers and noles owning yet another one. im dedicating this one to a bama beatdown of uga in the seccg and a rout of the nolesux in the playoffs.



6 done popped the top off too many cold ones! Again!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> 6 done popped the top off too many cold ones! Again!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



6 is blind and can't half hear. He only knows what Mrs. 6 (his reader) wants him to know. He still thinks Alabama won the championship last year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 19, 2016)

flaka time.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> flaka time.



Oh snap!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Sycamore Ga.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> flaka time.



I'm going to leave this thread now and save face! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 19, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm going to leave this thread now and save face!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 14 days!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Saturday morning Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! 14 days til 0-1



 go dogs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

I can't believe Slayer is predicting a L



Go Noles and Bammerzz putting the Go Dog movement to bed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can't believe Slayer is predicting a L
> 
> 
> 
> Go Noles and Bammerzz putting the Go Dog movement to bed.



shocking isnt it. the boy is even giving up all that fishin knowledge i gave him to snooker.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2016)

go bammerz in cherokee co ga for the next week or so. anybody needing a nice home pm me. its for sale.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Odell ain't gonna paint that doghouse himself Charlie


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Bammer moving to Cali for good.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Odell ain't gonna paint that doghouse himself Charlie



im here. lets run on up there and paint that baby ut orange. we can recoat slayers fishin trailer the same on the way back. ill buy the paint and all the natty lite you can drank. heck, ill even buy a few for 4x4.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs knocking down the OT.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> im here. lets run on up there and paint that baby ut orange. we can recoat slayers fishin trailer the same on the way back. ill buy the paint and all the natty lite you can drank. heck, ill even buy a few for 4x4.



That would be an epic sports forum prank. 


I'd love to have a picture of that big orange doghouse as my avatar.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

You know we can't take 4x4, he'd huff all the dang paint


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer plotting on Odell


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You know we can't take 4x4, he'd huff all the dang paint



I thought he was a on the flaka......... Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I thought he was a on the flaka......... Go Dawgs!



He's on whatever he can get a hold of. Heck if me and 6 walked into Lowes for paint, 4x4 would be huffin' gas out of 6's truck, when we came back out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Vols huffing gas in the Lowes pro parking area.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Hunker down you hairy Seminoles


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hunker down you hairy Seminoles



You must be watching FSU women's volleyball? They winning?

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> You must be watching FSU women's volleyball? They winning?
> 
> GO DAWGS!



We ALL know that's a lie. 






Go Noles!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Run Dalvin Run


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

I may single handedly finish this thread tonight


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Gonna get a case of bud light and post all night.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Dog burning up the OT.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Noles just popped the top on my 1st Bud Light.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

1 down 23 to go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

63 post down, 937 more to go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Noles drinking beer and saving the cans for christmas $


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

If the ol hag has something to say I tell her....the more beer I drink the more gifts you get.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

2 down, 22 to go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Go Nole and Bammer headed up to Adairville with a case of orange spray paint


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

Hoping Charlie is too drunk after the CC game to hear Odell bark.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 20, 2016)

3 down, 21 to go


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2016)

go bammers painting dog houses orange in Adairville, Ky.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs on a Sunday morning!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer owning the 1st 3 pages


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 21, 2016)

If the Pups didn't have John, we'd still be on thread #3


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 21, 2016)

He might as well roll with the tide.



Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> He might as well roll with the tide.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Noles



john lives in BRYANT, Alabama. The whole town are bammers. He should roll with us


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> He might as well roll with the tide.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Noles



did you finish that case yet. 

just finished mines. gotta get home. this church parking lot is getting crowded.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> did you finish that case yet.
> 
> just finished mines. gotta get home. this church parking lot is getting crowded.




It's gone. I drank all but 4, my youngin kept crying and wouldn't sleep, so I gave those 4 to her. 



I'm on my way to pick up another one shortly. Gonna drink a few and go tubing. Might even stop by 4x4's house and pick up some Flakka.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's gone. I drank all but 4, my youngin kept crying and wouldn't sleep, so I gave those 4 to her.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my way to pick up another one shortly. Gonna drink a few and go tubing. Might even stop by 4x4's house and pick up some Flakka.



i can see the headlines for tomorrow:  Second FSU Cannibal Strikes Chattsworth Ga Trailer Park; scores perish and are unrecognizeable.


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i can see the headlines for tomorrow:  Second FSU Cannibal Strikes Chattsworth Ga Trailer Park; scores perish and are unrecognizeable.



He ripped the front door off 2 trailers and they are a total loss.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer posting in the sports forum driveler.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> john lives in BRYANT, Alabama. The whole town are bammers. He should roll with us




That's alright I will just stay with the best there is..

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2016)

go bammers in Bryant Alabama


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2016)

36 yrs, 7 months and 21 days since dawgs last nc


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 21, 2016)

bet odell is enjoying that new orange doghouse.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Lee County.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2016)

Trolls load cabbage Dawgs eat Steak.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2016)

I heard that S&S got in trouble cause he loaded some bad cabbage.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2016)

Story is he got fired. Prolly pumping gas in Poulan now.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Nolz and bammers pumping gas!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2016)

I am ready for Georgia football! Ready to see them beautiful red helmets popping out there! 

Championships! Let's go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2016)

Yall ever see Tallahassee you will never go to Florida.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2016)

Got to say it is not as bad as Tuscaloosa though.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs feeding the trolls.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2016)

Go trolls lost without a thread to call home.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2016)

Bulldawgs are the finest fans in the world.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 21, 2016)

Go Dawgs at three little pigs bbq in Pine mountain.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Noles half lit on Flakka and Natural Light


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2016)

Early morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

Happy Monday morning Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs! This is the last Monday without UGA football for a long time!!!!!! Go Dawgs ready for football!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

Just helping to revive the Go Dog movement. Can't believe it's halfway down the page.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Can't believe it's halfway down the page.




Some of us are too busy making fun of Vols.. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2016)

go dawgs selling out their season so soon.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs ready for some football.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

I wish the trolls would stay out of the Go Nole Bammersux thread.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs and Noles and Bammers and take a vol to your nearest landfill and drop them out. It's just like home to them!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Noles, Dog, and Bammers dealing with the passing of Saban.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

Go landfill vols


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

I always thought a football team should have a tough intimidating name (Bulldogs, Seminoles, Gators etc)


Who are you intimidating when your team is named the volunteers?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

I think that would be a good name for a college band.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank goodness! https://www.dawgnation.com/football/holyfields-injury-not-a-major-deal-per-smart

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I always thought a football team should have a tough intimidating name (Bulldogs, Seminoles, Gators etc)
> 
> 
> Who are you intimidating when your team is named the volunteers?



Bama is tough. Red washing powder.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2016)

riprap said:


> Bama is tough. Red washing powder.




Tough on stains


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2016)

And a Mascot that has something to do with their Nickname.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I always thought a football team should have a tough intimidating name (Bulldogs, Seminoles, Gators etc)
> 
> 
> Who are you intimidating when your team is named the volunteers?



You obviously don't know much Seminole history.  They liked to run and hide in the swamp.  They weren't like the Apache.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles



Silly nole, can't find or start his own thread so he trolls among the greats!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 23, 2016)

Go DAWGS! Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs win it all this year




not you too


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> thanks 6 qnd S&S; Odell loves that new UT orange dawg house.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2016)

You're welcome Charlie. That big white T makes it pop


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> You obviously don't know much Seminole history.  They liked to run and hide in the swamp.  They weren't like the Apache.



We own the swamp.

You can't load the Bulldogs on a bus and throw em in the swamp. They have to meet you half way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> not you too



Yep. With a new proven coach and this Go Dog movement, no way the Dogs don't win it all.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2016)

Go Noles running the Sec


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're welcome Charlie. That big white T makes it pop



you really did a fine job on that.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2016)

Odell would sleep in the middle of the road before he would sleep in something like that.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2016)

Just show me how little yall know. Houses are not made out of wood in Tn. Plus they all have wheels on them.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Montezuma Ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2016)

Go Dog and Noles in Oglethorpe


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2016)

go dogs in ky wanting to give away ham to bammers in cali


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2016)

Cant ship to Calif. from here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2016)

go bammers and mutz and noles.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Aug 23, 2016)

Haven't been on here in a while go dawgs i know yall missed me


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2016)

Well Well Well.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Aug 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Well Well Well.



wuh?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in EffingHam county.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs ready for some football!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer still running this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Cant ship to Calif. from here.



Just foil it up really good and bring it down on your next trip to Moultrie


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

Up and at em boys!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just foil it up really good and bring it down on your next trip to Moultrie



been there once. what a pit. roll tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Haven't been on here in a while go dawgs i know yall missed me





Welcome back Les! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Welcome back Les!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



cant be Les. Heard his wife took his computer away.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> cant be Les. Heard his wife took his computer away.



Oh, I know who it is.. Jimmy Ray doesn't like the Gamecocks.. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

old red


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs ready for KO.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Noles and Roll Tide owning this thread


----------



## riprap (Aug 24, 2016)

Go bammer and nole for their most prized possession.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs on the most popular Sports thread in History.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs keeping it real!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Sparks.


----------



## Horns (Aug 24, 2016)

All hail the G. And go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2016)

10 More days till we turn the Dawgs loose! 

Enjoy these last few stress free days, boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Go early morning Noles.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2016)

Wish I could go. 
Go to sleep that is.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Wish I could go.
> Go to sleep that is.



Welcome to the Go Noles and Bammer thread KMC.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Go baked Noles in Cali.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Noles, Bammers, Kmckinnie owning pg 8


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

Thursday morning folks! GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 25, 2016)

Let the DAWG Nation awaken.  Let the trolling mixed breed indians and in-breed bamians slink away in the face to the DAWG nation!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

go bammers and noles owning this space.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vols are the most pathetic human being's on EARTH! They are worse than liberals!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## elfiii (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!



thanks for stopping by our bama nole thread lil feller.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

GO DAWGS feeling bad for California stoners!


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs for bammer and noler getting a reverse mortgage to own the space.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

go dogs hatin their parents cause they wuz born uga fans.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs hatin their parents cause they wuz born uga fans.





GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2016)

Gooooooo Daaaaaaawwwwwwggggsssssssssssss!!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2016)

That's right. Born a Dawg! Not brainwashed and named Nicholas bryant...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer at the vet, putting these pups to sleep.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Riprap representing the greatest driver in history.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



go dawgs in BRYANT, alabama thinking about rolling with the tide.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2016)

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Ready is an understatement. #CommitToTheG #GoHeels #CFAKickoff pic.twitter.com/bt4qIK53Hu</p>— ChickfilA Peach Bowl (@CFAPeachBowl) August 25, 2016</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>







GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2016)

I am sooooo ready for some college football!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Riprap representing the greatest driver in history.



Wait till next year


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

riprap said:


> Wait till next year



She just needs to "get after it".


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Noles wearing Silver in the Peach State


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Bammer setting off fire alarms in Cali


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Go bean counting Dogs in the country formerly known as America


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2016)

Believe me, we are going to win. Big. So big you won't believe it. Huuuuggggeee wins. The best wins. We are going to be great again. So great.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2016)

Tell us what you really think Slayer.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs not caring anything about the Vols.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2016)

Nuthin, zero, nada.


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2016)

Building a wall on the west border. We are losing on trade. Got to keep our guys in state


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Ready for some football! !!!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 25, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Go vol hating Dogs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Woof woof


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer in Bryant Alabama


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

go dogs in ky wishing saban was the new coach at uga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

go bammers and noles owning this thread all day and nite


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

go odell


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

dogs beat unc 42-17


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2016)

Can't wait UT back and gt in the mix. Maybe that was last year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2016)

Go Noles and Cali Bammers running yet another page.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and Cali Bammers running yet another page.



The only thing you two run are your fingers across the keyboard....  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)

GO DAWGS!!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2016)

slayer dawg is a vol hatin thug. roll tide and noles owning this place.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 26, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2016)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!! Been busy in  meme war..


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2016)

go bama noles. srv was a nole fan.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go bama noles. srv was a nole fan.



Only in your dreams.......lol

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2016)

go dogs in denial


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2016)

go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2016)

go shopping.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2016)

John done got good with the avy.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2016)

He he he I finally figured it out. .......

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2016)

go bammers running this thread


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2016)

GO TROLLS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Noles recovering from the weekend.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> The only thing you two run are your fingers across the keyboard....  Go Dawgs!



You Dogs should just be grateful we let you in here.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Noles passing out on the off ramp.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2016)

After waking up, we just drive off like nobody's standing there.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer owning this thread.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2016)

go bama noles running oft the mutzzz


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2016)

slayer is a closet vol.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is a closet vol.



Yep.

Went fishing with him the other day. Every life jacket he owns is orange


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Noles ready to slay the Rebels


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Noles in KY


----------



## Horns (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs. Put a whipping on some Tar Heels ACC boys


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2016)

Yall couldn't own the screen door to this house.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs getting the recruits they want.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer running this thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2016)

Go Dog running scared of the heels


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 28, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 29, 2016)

Championships! Let's go! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 29, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Championships! Let's go!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



so you are saying too......that the dogs win it all this year, like elfiiiii and slayer?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 29, 2016)

Get on board Charlie

Elfiii, Slayer, Silver say the Dogs win it all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 29, 2016)

go bammers and noles running this thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 29, 2016)

go odell vol


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 29, 2016)

5 days to go girls. Natty lite gona make a killin off dawgs and vols.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2016)

Do Dawgs. I must have a bad connection, I keep hearing some kind of static.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Wray Ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Noles in Osierfield, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't forget the backwoods Noles in Ambrose


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 29, 2016)

Odell is a DGV


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't forget the backwoods Noles in Ambrose



Got them yesterday.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Meigs Ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Noles in Lax, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Eldorado Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2016)

Eldorado mostly a swamp.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Eldorado mostly a swamp.



Go Noles owning the swamp


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2016)

McRae, GA is Dawg country.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Noles down at Boone's saloon


----------



## riprap (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs in cataula.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Dawgs down at the pool room in Tifton.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 29, 2016)

Go Noles at the World Famous No Name Bar


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2016)

go dogs in the pokey.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2016)

go dawgs. big unc beat down coming. Nickel Back Will be pleased.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dogs handing the Heels a beatdown.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs handing the Heels a beatdown.



this^^^^^^.  looks like slayer is busy signing up clients for elfiiiiiiis nightime adventures, or his internet is out. its not Oct 1 yet.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2016)

Slayer is just prepping everybody for what's to come Sunday.


Silence


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer taking over this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2016)

We may close this un before kickoff


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2016)

The next one will be the Grandaddy of all Go Nole and Bammer threads


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Goooooooooooooo daaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwggggggggggsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Bama sux Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Volsux Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

bamasux Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

It's Kirby time Athens town!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes sah!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

It almost Saturday in Athens town!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go DAwgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Bump for the best thread in the forum! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Whup the Heels!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs starting the Kirby era.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem GA.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dog punching the ticket


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2016)

Woof woof


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Noles at work


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles at work



Cabbage season bout over aint it. Guess you getting ready for the Collard Greens.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Ray City Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Hawkinsville.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Dawgs waiting on their green Peanuts from Hardy Farms.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2016)

Cant wait to get them in some boiling water.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2016)

Go Noles, boiling real peanuts out of the field, not that bagged junk


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2016)

You know it's nearly college football season in my town! My town is full of proud Dawg fans! You can't go anywhere around town without seeing G flags or big G stickers on their vehicles. Been seeing more of this for about a week now, and it sure is a pretty sight! 

'Bout that time, guys and gals! 

Hunker down, you guys! Hunker down!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles, boiling real peanuts out of the field, not that bagged junk



go bammerz and noles


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles, boiling real peanuts out of the field, not that bagged junk



Go Dawgs doing the same thing.....


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles, boiling real peanuts out of the field, not that bagged junk



Go Dawgs growing peanuts in a bag.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs doing the same thing.....



send me some. im hongry.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2016)

Go Noles growing mushrooms in the cow pasture


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2016)

Go Bammers growing a cash crop in the closet


----------



## elfiii (Aug 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs planting food plots and practicing up with the stick and string.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles, boiling real peanuts out of the field, not that bagged junk



So the ones in the bags are raise where?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

Poor S&S he thinks they are growing peanuts in a warehouse.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Poor S&S he thinks they are growing peanuts in a warehouse.



I bet he stole those boiled peanuts like his favorite player stole crab legs too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2016)

I like peanuts that grow inside m&m's.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2016)

go noles stealing peanuts


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

Odell likes canned Dog Food.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

He would rather have a soup bone though.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

He does not like carrots.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

He need them on account he cant see to good.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

He bites me a lot of times when I am feeding him.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

Snaps and snarls at me if you will.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Apalachicola.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> So the ones in the bags are raise where?



In a field, 2 years ago


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 31, 2016)

Go Noles growing their own peanuts


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2016)

Go Noles eating fresh boiled peanuts


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2016)

Go Noles in Middleton, KY


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer owning this thread and the 16 season


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> In a field, 2 years ago



In the field bout 3 days fore I eat them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs headed to the woods tomorrow to work on food plots.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs headed to the woods tomorrow to work on food plots.



Make sure they're nice, you'll spend most of your Saturdays looking at them.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2016)

UT is back


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> In the field bout 3 days fore I eat them.



That's too dadgum long Charlie.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey Charlie, check on Odell, I'm sure he's having a hard time right now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2016)

Go late night Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Noles and Dogs riding dirt rds in a tropical storm.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2016)

Happy Friday, dudes! Tomorrow is the BIG day! 

Hope y'all aren't getting any rough weather. Been some wind and a lot of rain here. No real heavy rain, though.



GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Noles watching this frog chokin' rain


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer keeping this thread on the 1st page.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

Go DAWGS shopping for a new truck!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and Bammer keeping this thread on the 1st page.



go bama and noles.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Bammer and Noles, headed to KY, to check on Odell the Vol


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2016)

go bama noles


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs. It all starts tomorrow.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. It all starts tomorrow.





John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2016)

Hope I can sleep tonight! I feel like a kid waiting on Christmas morning! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dog and Bammer gearing up for Super Saturday


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Noles tailgating for Monday's game


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2016)

Less than 24 hours boys!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## MAC2 (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2016)

I hope were done with getting after it and finishing the drill. The high dive was fun.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2016)

Good luck today and Go Dog


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs on game day


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2016)

Feels good to drop a Go Dawgs on game day!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs getting one in the W column.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dog in a convincing win.


Congrats


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer still owning this thread


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

I am so glad CKS kept our play calling so vanilla. ...... wait..... that sounds like the Vowels who almost lost to App. St........


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and Bammer still owning this thread



go bammers owning usc. what a beatdown.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2016)

45-3. lol. the pac 12 sux


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Glad to see Chubb back!


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Glad to see Chubb back!



Agreed. Chubb is bad.

Chubb for Heisman 2016


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 4, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2016)

go odell voldog


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go bammers owning usc. what a beatdown.



That was a beatdown of epic proportions


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Noles staying loose till tomorrow night


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Noles already at Disney World


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Vic Viloria hyping up the crowd at the house


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs, it was nice to wake up with a win this morning. Don't know if we could have come from 10 behind with last year's team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Noles watching 6 squirm as his old team ran wild on his new team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2016)

I guess being civilized doesn't pay off when squaring off against us rednecks.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs Charlie!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs beat the colonel's.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2016)

How 'Bout Them Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2016)

Got my little 2 year old granddaughter who lives with us hollering Go Dawgs. .... woof woof woof.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer owning this thread


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

go bama and noles.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Got my little 2 year old granddaughter who lives with us hollering Go Dawgs. .... woof woof woof.......


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2016)

Vanilla! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!! Well done John!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

heard odell was a closet App State fan.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Noles getting ready for primetime


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Odell getting over a close call


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Noles, best Ole Missy


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2016)

Odell is a flatlander. He don't even like ant hills.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Dog in Nichols, Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

I bet ol Odell was ready to chew the T off that Dawg house Thursday night


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2016)

Go 1-0 Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2016)

Lot better than 0-1


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 5, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Go Noles making John Cooper think it was over.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Go 1-0 Noles, Dogs, Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

Go Noles, man I'm glad we didn't play App State


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

App State will be in the playoffs this year! 

Go Dawgs! Happy Tuesday morning fellas!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> App State will be in the playoffs this year!
> 
> Go Dawgs! Happy Tuesday morning fellas!



happy tuesday and bama will stomp a hole in all of you this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> happy tuesday and bama will stomp a hole in all of you this year.



Bama Sux Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> happy tuesday and bama will stomp a hole in all of you this year.



HA! Bama couldn't get past App State! They'll see you in the National Championship!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Western Kentucky.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Western Kentucky.



Speaking of Western Kentucky, The Vols are lucky they didn't schedule them!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2016)

Go Noles and Dog in Kuttawa, KY


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2016)

go dogs and noles scared to face bama and app st


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2016)

Dang Jeff prolly not gonna get to watch a HS game with you this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2016)

Odell been a part of this thread for a long time. I had to have him put down. Odell was a DGD.


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Kydawg. Hope the Dawgs continue to win in memory of Odell.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Odell been a part of this thread for a long time. I had to have him put down. Odell was a DGD.



Dang it Charlie hate to hear about Odell! He was a DGD! Go Dawgs for Odell!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Dang Jeff prolly not gonna get to watch a HS game with you this year.



Come on down and let's go watch the Dawgs beat Tech in Athens!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Odell been a part of this thread for a long time. I had to have him put down. Odell was a DGD.



sorry for your loss charlie


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2016)

riprap said:


> Sorry to hear that Kydawg. Hope the Dawgs continue to win in memory of Odell.



This. ^ Hate to hear that about Odell.

Go Dawgs in KY hoping we beat App State some day.


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2016)

Go vols looking for the capitol city of Appalachian.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2016)

Go Dawgs hoping we beat Nicholls.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2016)

Dang Charlie sure do hate that about Odell, he will always be a DGD!!!!!

Go Dawgs for Odell


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2016)

Bump for Odell! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2016)

I think the trolls owe Odell an apology.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, Charlie. I always get a kick out hearing you talk about Odell and that dang coon.

Odell was a DGD!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Charlie


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry for the loss of Odell.  I'm afraid I didn't know him, but I always tear up at the passing of a DGD!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2016)

Dang Charlie! Hate to hear it! Go DAWGS in Kentucky!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words fellows. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs owning App State!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Bump for Odell! Go Dawgs!





Odell is in a good place to influence the season.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Odell the DGD

Sorry to hear it Charlie


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Noles getting ready for week 2


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2016)

Can we get a new radio broadcast team?


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2016)

Chuck's got to go.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 7, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2016)

Scott gives out less info during a play than a tv guy.  Line of scrimmage, down and distance and where they spot the ball should be standard on every play. Also a better insight on how the play is unfolding as it happens. He seems to be better at basketball the little I listen.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2016)

Munson spoiled us. Huge shoes to fill. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Munson spoiled us. Huge shoes to fill. Go Dawgs!



I would hate to try to be the guy following Munson.  He lived that role and loved doing it.  I miss him!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2016)

riprap said:


> Scott gives out less info during a play than a tv guy.  Line of scrimmage, down and distance and where they spot the ball should be standard on every play. Also a better insight on how the play is unfolding as it happens. He seems to be better at basketball the little I listen.



I think Scott Howard does a great job. Plus, he is very passionate about the Dawgs and really gets into his play calling. I like hearing the excitement in his voice. Eric Zeier has a terrible radio voice, but the guy is very knowledgeable about the game. I think he is a great addition up in the booth with Scott. Now for Chuck Dowdle, I don't care much for him, but he is a million times better than that drunk sounding Loran Smith. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

There will only ever be one Munson! Scott Howard isn't too bad..

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2016)

go bama taking it all this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs waiting on Nicholls.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2016)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I think Scott Howard does a great job. Plus, he is very passionate about the Dawgs and really gets into his play calling. I like hearing the excitement in his voice. Eric Zeier has a terrible radio voice, but the guy is very knowledgeable about the game. I think he is a great addition up in the booth with Scott. Now for Chuck Dowdle, I don't care much for him, but he is a million times better than that drunk sounding Loran Smith.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



No way. Chuck was horrible on channel 2 news. I never thought they could find anybody worse than Loren. I know you can't compare anybody to Munson, but he brought the game to life. There is a guy on cbs radio that does a fantastic job when was listening to the pro playoffs on the radio. It felt like I was at the game. If I'm listening on the radio, there is a reason, I'm not able to be there or watch it on tv. Wes Durham does a good job with the falcons too.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I would hate to try to be the guy following Munson.  He lived that role and loved doing it.  I miss him!



Yep. He and Al Ciraldo for the Jackets were the last of a dying breed. Larry was much better than Al.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Dog winning it all on the air waves and football field


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer owning the Bulldog radio network


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2016)

Dawgs gonna wear suits in the Dawg walk. Some folks like it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Happy Friday Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

Happy friday to all, not just dogs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Happy friday to all, not just dogs



Everyone but a Vol! Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

go dogs getting the big win this weekend.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Everyone but a Vol! Go DAWGS!



daily volsux


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs getting the big win this weekend.



It won't be big but Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 9, 2016)

Go reps for Eason.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It won't be big but Go Dawgs!



We get our chance at a Sunbelt opponent later this year!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

riprap said:


> We get our chance at a Sunbelt opponent later this year!



Hope we can hang!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

anyone need tickets to the nichols game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> anyone need tickets to the nichols game.



Nope, got mine already! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2016)

Dawgs should roll.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2016)

I'll be there tomorrow! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2016)

Y'all kill a big one tomorrow! Watch your step and be safe out there in them woods, boys! 

GO YOU DEER HUNTING DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2016)

What up Nicholls!?!? Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer holding up the Go Pup thread


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs!
Munson woulda liked Chubb!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs knowing Saban wishes he still had Kirby!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 10, 2016)

Go Noles on the way to work


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Game day boys! Time to start drinking! Sic em!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles on the way to work



Go Dawgs drinking beer for Noles going to work!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs headed to the game!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs packing the truck!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Game day boys! Time to start drinking! Sic em!!



Say hey to Loren and Chuck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs packing the truck!



As I came through there yesterday at 5 PM on 441 I would say you are late as they were lined up onto 441 from the off ramps already.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2016)

have fun slayer. post pics to. are you going shirtless again wearing the red wig and go dogs painted on your chest. spot and stalk said you did that last year.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

Enjoy it Slayer. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2016)

It was great to be back in Athens town! Go Dawgs 2-0!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

Wont be undefeated next week, if we don't find a way to open some running lanes. Our RB's got met in the backfield way to many times today.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Wont be undefeated next week, if we don't find a way to open some running lanes. Our RB's got met in the backfield way to many times today.



Agree.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Noles and Bammer leading the pack


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs 2-0!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2016)

daily dawgsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2016)

*How many games will Jacob the Savior Eason*

cause the dogs to lose this year. Will it be the big one when it matters most. Im going with at least 2 games.Is he this years polish kicker for the dogs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> cause the dogs to lose this year. Will it be the big one when it matters most. Im going with at least 2 games.Is he this years polish kicker for the dogs.



I'm afraid our kicka may be worse than the polish kicka.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

There are a lot of decent PK's in the state of Georgia. They just don't seem to put much emphasis on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Not like we don't have major problem scoring once we get in the red zone.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

You hold your breath on PATs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

But they are putting KO's in the end zone.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Mizzou gonna be a major struggle.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

I would take a one point win right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2016)

rol tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Good Monday morning DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs who are living in the heads of Vols!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Rather wake up in jail, than with putrid Orange on.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

I mean you really have to work hard to come up with a color anymore sickening than that stupid Orange. You would have to work twice as hard to come up with a worse nickname than Volunteers. Like Tennessee is the only state to have somebody volunteer for something.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

And on top of that they got a mascot that has nothing to do with either one of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Course people in that state don't have much to do but watch football.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I mean you really have to work hard to come up with a color anymore sickening than that stupid Orange. You would have to work twice as hard to come up with a worse nickname than Volunteers. Like Tennessee is the only state to have somebody volunteer for something.



You should probably do some research as to why the nickname is "Volunteers ".


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> You should probably do some research as to why the nickname is "Volunteers ".



I have probably forgot more about Tennessee than you ever knew. Live less than a mile from it and am down there more than I like. I know all about Davy Crockett and the rest of the story, but nothing happened there that was not happening all over the South, other than the intellectual development. Or lack thereof.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Welcome back.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I have probably forgot more about Tennessee than you ever knew. Live less than a mile from it and am down there more than I like. I know all about Davy Crockett and the rest of the story, but nothing happened there that was not happening all over the South, other than the intellectual development. Or lack thereof.



So I'm  assuming you know the "story" and that the 1st time the football team was referred to "Volunteers " was by the AJC. It was years later the school adopted the name. So your beloved state started the nickname.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> So I'm  assuming you know the "story" and that the 1st time the football team was referred to "Volunteers " was by the AJC. It was years later the school adopted the name. So your beloved state started the nickname.



They also named the Falcons, no state is perfect.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> They also named the Falcons, no state is perfect.



Touché


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2016)

Go Noles aND Bammer still running this thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2016)

Go 2-0 Noles, Bammer and Dogs



Daily 1-1 Volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go 2-0 Noles, Bammer and Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> Daily 1-1 Volsux



Go Dawgs slapping Vols around!

This board hasn't seen this much activity in a while! You guys are welcome!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

I started to call you last night Slayer. They had me outnumbered, but it was only like 4 to 1, so I did not have any problems.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I started to call you last night Slayer. They had me outnumbered, but it was only like 4 to 1, so I did not have any problems.






You don't mess with Charlie Norris


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You don't mess with Charlie Norris




Charlie Norris!! 

I LIKE IT! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I started to call you last night Slayer. They had me outnumbered, but it was only like 4 to 1, so I did not have any problems.



They get their feelings hurt too easy.. Heck, they are the ones that started it on Sunday. All I did was answer their call on Monday and now every single Vol on this board is posting in the Sports Forum! 

GO DAWGS living in the minds of the Vols Rent Free!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They get their feelings hurt too easy.. Heck, they are the ones that started it on Sunday. All I did was answer their call on Monday and now every single Vol on this board is posting in the Sports Forum!
> 
> GO DAWGS living in the minds of the Vols Rent Free!



I don't know about rent free.  I highly suspect that there is a lot of money being spent on couch time to help these poor volsux boys make it through another day.  They are so hurt by falling bricks!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I don't know about rent free.  I highly suspect that there is a lot of money being spent on couch time to help these poor volsux boys make it through another day.  They are so hurt by falling bricks!



Go DAWGS keeping you Mods busy!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2016)

go dogs pandering to mods.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawg getting ready to smack down Mizzou


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Noles, Dogs, and Bammers keeping this thread at the top


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Slayer Dawg stirring up the vol nation


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2016)

go bammerz and noles owning this thread. daily tek and vols suck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

spotandstalk said:


> go slayer dawg stirring up the vomitnation




fify!

Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2016)

go grouchy dogmods


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Charlie be slamming the lock on useless Vowel threads!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs...


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs putting Vols in their place!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Sic em boys!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2016)

Got us some nice matchups this weekend, boys. Can hardly wait. 

We will definitely find out what we're made of Saturday. Mizzou has what many consider to be one of the best Ds in the SEC. Don't care who they played, their offense lit it up this past Saturday, as well. That QB has a nice arm and made some fine  throws. They have some speed at WR. A home night game to boot. They are going to be fired up, son. I hope we can rise up and play "grown man football" once again.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2016)

dogs win 27-20


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2016)

Go DAWGS! Vols are bottom feeders!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Better rise up and get yo freak on. It's about to get real now.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2016)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

This game could get tough to watch. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> This game could get tough to watch. Go Dawgs!



We'll be just fine Charlie Munson..


----------



## riprap (Sep 14, 2016)

Kirby going to have them ready to play.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2016)

riprap said:


> kirby going to have them ready to play.



go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs holding their breath.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs for Charlie ' s promotion! !!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs for Charlie ' s promotion! !!!!!!!



Go Dawgs for the Bo$$ getting another promotion.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs. .... Charlie would make a great admin!


----------



## riprap (Sep 14, 2016)

From being accused of being a banned member to administrator?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2016)

Goo Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2016)

riprap said:


> From being accused of being a banned member to administrator?



People can change


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

Yall need to stop that talk. I aint figured this job out yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Hampton.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

Don't even know how to use a roostertail.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

Not without hurting certain people.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2016)

Going to emergency rooms and things of that nature.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 15, 2016)

Go Noles running this Go Dawg thread


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 15, 2016)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2016)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2016)

congrats on the upcoming promotion charlie.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats on the upcoming promotion charlie.



x2. He's been trying so hard for that admin spot. He'll make a good un.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> People can change



not vols. once scum, always scum.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in  Talking Rock.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in  Talking Rock.



some good folks in talking rock


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs in the back door forums where there is chaos because the majority has voted for Charlie to be the next admin!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Friday!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2016)

rtr.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Better kick it up a notch tomorrow!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs in Columbia Missouri!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs big win tomorrow boys to go 1-0 in Conf play. Then it get's hard!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2016)

roll tide running this thread


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2016)

congrats charlie.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs up on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in the Piney woods.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs seeing this forum go to 20 views a day.. Lowest activity of all time during football season..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. I guess Political Correctness has taken over..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 7 point spread.. Beat Missouri!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs keeping this thread to the top unless it's reported!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Vols suck again! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Vols are Deplorable! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs wishing ODR was back!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs wishing there was no sympathy for Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Vols suck! Go Dawgs not reporting it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs wishing you weren't born a Vol!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs wishing you weren't born an overly sensitive Vol!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who were born a Dawg loving man!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs that feel sorry for sissy Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs for feeling any sympathy for Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs that hate Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs that feel sorry for whiny Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs that feel sorry for Vols that cry for mommy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs that make Vols cry..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs that make Vols post more..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs that bring a thread count..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs that hate Orange!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs that hate whiners..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs that hate Vols.. Period!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who put Vols in their place!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs living rent free in certain Vol heads!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!! Life could be worse.. You could be a Vol!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 16, 2016)

Boss picked muzzery


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 16, 2016)

Take his Dawg shirts from him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 16, 2016)

Sfart a grand daddy to Al muzzery  thread.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 16, 2016)

Go DAWGS.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm not even a Dawg fan.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 16, 2016)

Mercy.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Boss picked muzzery





kmckinnie said:


> Take his Dawg shirts from him.





kmckinnie said:


> Sfart a grand daddy to Al muzzery  thread.





kmckinnie said:


> Go DAWGS.





kmckinnie said:


> I'm not even a Dawg fan.





kmckinnie said:


> Mercy.




Go Dawgs who will buy you a beer!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who wear Suits..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who employee Vols to take out the trash.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs that tell Vols what to do on a daily basis..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who are playing at 7pm


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who laugh at Vols using T-Mobile..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who use "We're Back" as a punchline..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who slap Vols around..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who laugh at Vols....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who got a better education in middle school than a 4 year degree at UT...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs living rent free in vol fans heads...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs laughing at Vols trying to keep up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs laughing at sensitive Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who didn't have to play at a racetrack to get attention..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who own this!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who don't make an hourly wage..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who don't live in Chatsworth.. Sorry Moe!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who own UT in Knoxville!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who laugh at the Vols finally getting to a bowl game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs not knowing what a brick is..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs laughing at the Butch brick wall..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs building it brick by brick...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs building it one Butch at a time..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs knocking it down 1 Butch at a time..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs laughing at the Vols for having 3 head coaches on the payroll at the same time..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who think criminals wear Orange..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who laugh at the color Orange..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who pays Vols to mow his yard..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who watched Vols pump his septic tank..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who had Vols change the oil in my truck..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who told the Vol he wanted his hash browns scattered and smothered p..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who had a Vol carry his luggage..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs when employs Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who get stuck in line behind an EBT carrying Vol..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who will pay a Mexican to work over a Vol...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who have to monitor grandpas social security checks..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who have to lock up their wallets when a Vol is around


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs who feel sorry for a food stamp Vol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs laughing at App State


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs feeling sorry for Vols in trailers..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs feeling sorry for Vols owning old trucks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs feeling sorry for Vols living in the same trailer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs not living paycheck to paycheck


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs not waiting on government assistance..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs not arguing with mom to stay up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs wondering why the Vol is all by himisself?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs putting this thread to bed


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs wondering if UT can beat Ohio,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs laughing at the new Falcon uniforms


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs for laughing at Charlie...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs for laughing at Vols that have no clue..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs laughing at Vols for making no sense!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs poking even more fun at dumb Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs laughing at Vols making minimum wage..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs laughing at Vols needing to get permission to post..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Feel sorry for folks that can't put their boy in little boy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs thinking a Vol could keep up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs pushing a Vol to post so we can lock out his official UT thread..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

I agree Slayer, Go Noles

Volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs teaching a Vol how to use this thread!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I agree Slayer, Go Noles
> 
> Volsux



Dawgs run this thread!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Vols suck! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs putting a hurting on this thread!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs putting Vols in their place!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh... Little Vol went to bed.. Go Dawgs owning the Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vol thought he could hang! He gone!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs running those Volthugs out of my thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs running those Volthugs out of my thread



Go Dawgs showing Vols that they can't last 4 qtrs...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs as Slayer dominates another Vol!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs who put 2 Vols to bed tonight!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs who just hit another page!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs who owns the Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs who can type faster than a Vol!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs that doesn't have to use a phone after mommy has gone to bed!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs who has 100 more posts than a Vol on T-Mobile...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs to a Vol still playing catch up...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs watching a Vol try to keep up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs who are closing out a thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs who is watching a Vol learn a lesson


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs who are watching a Vol fall behind


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs who is watching a Vol not on wifi


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs who is watching a Vol struggle


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs dealing with Vol personality issues


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs watching a Vol play with his phone


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs who doesn't care about a sorry vol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Dawgs run this forum


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Dawgs run this state


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Slayer runs Vols minds. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs getting Vols to spread pine straw


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs wondering why the help is not at work


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs slapping Vols around


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs that wonder why the Vol is 4 pages behind


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs, Vols still suck


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs, #vollivesdontmatter


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Pg 36 Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs wondering why the vol is on pg 5


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs moving ahead


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs owning the lead


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vols suck


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs laughing at a Vol that has to use his phone


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs and the vol only posts once every 3 minutes


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. 3-1 posts..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. 4-1 posts


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Moving to 5-1


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. 6-1


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs. Still climbing


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Can't touch this


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Still waiting


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs! Boy doesn't get it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Maybe I should slow down for the vol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs... Nope! Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Vol, you've been lapped a dozen times


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs... Vols suck still.. New guy is proving it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Can you not keep up?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. You need some help


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs... Waiting....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs... 102 more to go and I lock it out


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs... Falling behind vol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs! Vols stay behind


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. You need to keep up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs! Pg 37!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! You need some help?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vols are still behind!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vol is on pg 6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs pg 7 for the vol?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! It will be shutout by game time!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! This thread at least!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 90 to go


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Vols will never learn


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Vols are bottom feeders


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. They do nothing except lose


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Deplorable is what the Vols are


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go a dawgs.. Still on pg 6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!! Moving on up..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. To the East side


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. We finally got a piece of the pie..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs, beans don't burn in the kitchen


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! I see you are still on pg6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. You'll hit 7 one of these days


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs!   Keep going.. You might get a chance to feed


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Can I take a break off? You owe me about 200 posts!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Slayer owning the Vols


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Maybe the next should be the Grandaddy of all Go Slayer Volsux threads


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. He is still on pg 6


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Slayer lock it down


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vol fans suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs pg 38


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs he's still on 6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs vol fans need to give up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Vols are always last


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Vollivesdontmatter


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!! Keep up Vol


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Slayer owning the Vols



Enjoy them coat tails?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Is this really a competition


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs having Vols in here


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs.. Vols have given up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Vols are use to failing


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs.. Boy is still on pg 6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs taking a smoke break.. Vol needs to catch up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Vol is crying for mommy..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Not many more now


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Vol needs real help


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Slayer showing the pickle who runs this forum


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Still on pg 6 I see


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs owning the official UT thread


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Vols suck


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Vols still can't compete


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs on the home stretch


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Vols suck still


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Vol needs to keep up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Still lagging behind


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. We run this state


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go a Dawgs.. Pg 39


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. He gave up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. Slayer hasn't..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs.. 39 to go


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs sitting in cruise control


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs knocking another one out


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs knocking Vols down


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs kicking vols


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs.. Vols suck


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs knowing Slayer owns the vols


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs beating them to a pulp


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs making them cry


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs making the whine


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs waking up wondering what happened


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs making them submit


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Not long now.   Go Dog and Noles


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs making them report


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Slayer choking out the Vols


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs making them crumble


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs that the color urange


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs with Vols in the torture rack


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs putting em in the figure 4.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs for making them suck even more


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs on pg 49


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Don't pass out yet Slayer you bout got it whipped


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs having a nole watch it happen


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawg mods with a lot of catching up to do


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs not having mercy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Noles on the witness stand


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs beating the vol into submission


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs beat Mizzou


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs dominating the vol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs stomping a mud hole in those Vols


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs with 10 to go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Total domination


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Finish em off Slayer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs beating the Vols like a drum


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs kicking them with a hobnail boot


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs for breaking their face


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs for "oh my god a freshman"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs for crushing their face


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs for hitting 1,000!!! Boom!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Slayer must be on Bath Salts, he's eating the competition


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs for having Charlie start a new thread!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go dawgs for making the vol stop @2:32am!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs in an epic might of posting


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs in an epic night of posting


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs for thinking a vol could keep up!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs for taking this thread over on pg 30!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs in an epic night of posting



11 pages later! Woooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 11 pages later! Woooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Slayer out......

Mic drop......................


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer out......
> 
> Mic drop......................



DAWGCOUNTRY!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs. 
I'm so ashamed of boss


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Daylight on game day! Sic em!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Harvest moon had all of the crazies out last night!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! 

Oh Charlie. ...... we need a new thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go bammerz and noles who owned this thread.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

dogs win 27-20 today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

bama rolls 34-17.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

noles loose in a shootout 49-42.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

daily volsux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

charlie get red letters under his names and sleeps in late


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go bammers having great coffee this morning.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

nice 55 degree crisp air. thw ga humidity and breathing in bugs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

dogs drank alot of natty light last night.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe the next should be the Grandaddy of all Go Slayer Volsux threads



yes it should. or bammers and noles dog thread take 3


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

daily volfansarescum.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go 4x4 already up drankin


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

when are the vols gonna play a real team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go bammerz running off the volscum


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

wake up mutzzzzzz.  its game day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

slayer musta pulled the cork last night.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

all the dogs are working on their food plots today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

robert will be aling soon to shut this one down and remind us to get our pix in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go bammerz holding this one down and sweeping out the voltrash.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

got this one all cleaned up chuck. shut it down and start anither one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

4x4 flaka in da haus.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

charlie must be in that food plot.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go bammers and noles cleaning up for the dogs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

chubb will be the reason that dogs are 3-0 tomorrow. He will save the dogs tonight.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

go dogs sweating in the pine trees


----------

